# Richtige WLP?



## Genim2008 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 
Ich habe ein Problem, wollte mir eigentlich die Arctic Ceramique 22g bestellen.  Allerdings gibt es die bei HWV nicht. Nur die hier:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Kann man auch die zum Benchen unter Dice verwenden? Ist doch die Arctic Silver 5, die geht auch bei -78° ? 
- 
Oder kennt jemand einen seriösen shop wo es folgende Komponenten gibt:

DFI LanParty Dark P45-T2RSB Plus
Samsung HD252HJ
Scythe Ultra Kaze  3000rpm
Arctic Ceramique 22g

MFG Genim


----------



## Kovsk (3. Dezember 2008)

Stummerwinter hat mal mit seiner Kaskade nen WLP Extreme Test gemacht, der sollte all deine Fragen beantworten  klick


----------



## Genim2008 (3. Dezember 2008)

jo den Test kenne ich  aber die Paste die ich bei HWV ausgesucht habe ist schon die AS 5? die sieht so extrem häßlich und komisch aus xD werde dann wohl 3 mal diese Paste bestellen


----------



## Fabian (3. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht noch die Arctic cooling Mx-2,auch eine sehr gute paste


----------



## Biosman (4. Dezember 2008)

Ein kollege hat auch die MX2 von AC unter DICE benutzt lief wunderbar. Ist ja sowieso mit einer der Besten WLP auf dem Markt


----------



## der8auer (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich verwende immer diese WLP: LEITPASTE 35GR Wärmeleitpaste, Isolier- & Montagezubehör - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

Ist relativ billig und verhält sich sehr gut bei kälte.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. Dezember 2008)

Da schmeiß ich mal ne kurze Frage in die Runde !

Welche WLP bevorzugt ihr oder würdet ihr empfehlen für die normale Luftkühlung ? Für CPU sowie GPU ! Hab die Zalmanpaste die beim CNPS 9700 dabei ist , aber die ist leer und es steht bald wieder eine komplett Reinigung an !

Mfg Micha


----------



## der8auer (4. Dezember 2008)

Für normale Kühler nehme ich immer die Arctic Silver 5. Hab ich immer gute Erfahrung mit gemacht.


----------



## Fransen (4. Dezember 2008)

Für normale Kühler und LN²/Dice die MX2 oder AC S5...
Für die GPU, die                     Noctua NT-H1, kA warum die habe ich mal geschenkt bekommen und einfach für meine GPU benutzt.


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2008)

Da ich nen Kupferkühler habe und mir recht günstig diese Liquid Pro von Coolaboratory in die Hände viel habe ich die mal probiert und ich muß sagen ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Lass sich Prima verarbeiten und ist sehr ergibig.


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2008)

Aber nur für den normalen Gebrauch oder hast du die Paste schon mal für Extreme OC verwendet?


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2008)

Nein,für normalen Gebrauch.Allerdings soll sie ja gerade für OC so toll sein... keine Ahnung aber ich finds halt toll das selbst eine so kleine Menge schon reicht und gegenüber der mitgelieferten Paste 6-8°C drin sind.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Nein,für normalen Gebrauch.Allerdings soll sie ja gerade für OC so toll sein... keine Ahnung aber ich finds halt toll das selbst eine so kleine Menge schon reicht und gegenüber der mitgelieferten Paste 6-8°C drin sind.




6-8°  Das klingt wirklich mal gut ! Ich bin gerad auf der Suche und ich glaub ich werde mir die auch mal mitbestellen , zu noch 2 anderen !


Mfg Micha


----------



## BMW M-Power (7. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mal gelesen, dass sich diese flüssigmetal paste, wenn man einen Kupferkühler hat, sie sich mit der CPu verschmilzt.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> ich hab mal gelesen, dass sich diese flüssigmetal paste, wenn man einen Kupferkühler hat, sie sich mit der CPu verschmilzt.
> 
> Gruß
> Pascal




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ete-liquid-metal-aus-ek-supreme-bekommen.html


Es wird einfach nie wieder rausgehen 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## orca113 (9. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> ich hab mal gelesen, dass sich diese flüssigmetal paste, wenn man einen Kupferkühler hat, sie sich mit der CPu verschmilzt.
> 
> Gruß
> Pascal


 
Unsinn. Wenn du *keinen* Kupferkühler sondern einen aus Alu (zumindest muß die Kontaktfläche die direkt an der CPU ist b.z.w. die mit Metallpaste in Berührung kommt aus Kupfer sein) zerfrisst die Metallpaste das Alu


----------



## der8auer (9. Dezember 2008)

Deswegen bleibe ich auch bei AS5. Liquid Metal leitet zum einen den el. Strom und zum anderen ist es auch noch sehr aggresiv. Die paar °C sinds mir nicht wert.


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Dezember 2008)

Übrigens hatte sich Liquid Metal auch in meinen damaligen CPU gefressen, dass wollte ich nochmal erwähnen. Desswegen empfehle ich keinem noch LM zu benutzen. Die paar Grad sind das "Eintrocken" einfach nicht wert, wie der8auer schon sagt.

Fazit: AS5, MX2, AC Ceramique sind einige der Besten "normalen" Pasten. Wie PCGH schon getestet hatte 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Fabian (9. Dezember 2008)

Nehmt As5 oder Mx-2 und ihr werdet glücklich.
Die ceramique ist zu zäh


----------



## Genim2008 (10. Dezember 2008)

zu spät die ceramique wird morgen oder so geliefert xD heute morgen ist das geld eingegangen


----------



## Fabian (10. Dezember 2008)

die ist auch gut,nur musst du die mehr verteilen,mit einer alten karte usw


----------



## DonBanana (12. Dezember 2008)

Für LN2 und Luft auf CPU/GPU/Board nutze ich meine gute alte Ceramique. Die 22g Tube wird einfach nicht leer


----------



## Genim2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

Gestern ist meine 22g ceramique angekommen ganz schöner oschi xD


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das Ding aus Kupfer ist, wär die Coollaboratory Liquid Paste aus Flüssigmetall zu empfehlen (heißt glaub ich so)... Aber ich weiß nicht, ob sich da bei so tiefen Temperaturen Risse in dem Zeugs bilden könnten...
Die Arctic Silver 5 benutz ich, da hab ich noch ne unbenutzte 12g Spritze zu liegen und eine mit 3,5g^^


----------



## DonBanana (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich schätze, du meinst Kupfer, nicht Kühler 

Die LiquidPro kann ich nicht empfehlen. Das ist eine Schweinerei ohne Ende.


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2008)

AH, genau, KUPFER xD
Der Fehler ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen... geht mir aber manchmal so, dass ich irgendwelche Wörter richtig schreibe, obwohl ich eigl was anderes schreiben wollte... >.<
*Beitrag verbesser*


----------

